# Is this buckskin?



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Is her markings buckskin?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I agree, she's very pretty!!

No she is not a buckskin. Here's a couple links with more info about buckskins and ND colors/patterens:








Nigerian Dwarf Color


Nigerian Dwarf Goats come in a rainbow of colors and patterns. I hope this page will help you understand the many colors our Nigerians can come in as well as help you decide what color to register...



www.txskyz.com












Nigerian Dwarf Color Genetics


A visual guide to Nigerian Dwarf colors and patterns



www.nigeriandwarfcolors.com


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I am not good with markings and coloration, but she is cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute, hopefully someone will answer you in color.


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Thanks so much. I just picked her up so I have a couple more pictures of her. I looked at the color charts but can’t figure out which one she is.


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Seems like caramel from the hart matches her best according to Dandy Hills chart. She has the same feet coloring and is black in the belly. Not 100% sure though.


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Seems like caramel from the hart matches her best according to Dandy Hills chart. She has the same feet coloring and is black in the belly. Not 100% sure though


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Not sure! @FoxRidge any ideas? She sure is a cutie  lucky!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Could be broken buckskin!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Could be broken buckskin!


Since she has a very faint cape, and the front leg and face markings... I'm not good with all the colors yet though so I'm not positive


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

She is adorable!! Her coloring is considered 'Caramel with white". She is definitely not a buckskin. Is she part Pygmy? Or full ND? So cute! 😃


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

I agree what a doll! I'd go with what @Dandy Hill Farm said! She's definitely a tough one


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Such a cutie! Love her lil ears!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

From the stripes on her legs and faint cape, I would say she is buckskin with white overlay.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Morning Star Farm said:


> From the stripes on her legs and faint cape, I would say she is buckskin with white overlay.


See that's what confuses me! @Dandy Hill Farm


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

K.B. said:


> See that's what confuses me! @Dandy Hill Farm


I agree, colors can be confusing and it's also kinda a personal decision on what you want/decide to classify your goats' color(s) as. With all due respect @Morning Star Farm, I have to disagree with you about this doeling being a buckskin. She does have have stripes and what appears to be a cape (I do not think it is really one though,), but if you look at the link below and go to the info about caramels, you can see that her markings match up very well to the pictures and what they are describing. You can even look at the info for buckskins and see that her markings do _not _match up with the pictures and description. Again, I hope you don't take offence from this. 🙂


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm She is for sure Caramel. She has the black on her belly, the stripe down her back, black inside her ears and the darker brown color on the crown of her head. Also her feet have the black with a thin brown line as buckskins have brown with a thin black line on their feet. I was leaning towards buckskin at first because from the colors I knew, she was the closest to that. Something about her feet markings is what first seemed different to me and had me questioning it. Now that I picked her up and see the black on her lower belly I am 100% sure she's caramel and with white as you said. She does not have a cape but her white markings could be making it appear that she does. Thank you so much for your help. I wouldn't have never known her color without the link you provided.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

@Dandy Hill Farm, yes, especially as even for registered kids, ADGA really doesn't check. But I have always been fascinated by color genetics, so I have spent time studying them. If you scroll down on the KW Farms page and look at the example pictures for the caramel color you will see that none of them have a cape. And when you look at the TX SKYZ page you can see the examples of different types of buckskin capes. Many goats have faint capes, but they still count as capes. I had several like that and they threw mostly true buckskin kids. Buckskin is a very dominant color in the Nigerian breed.


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> She is adorable!! Her coloring is considered 'Caramel with white". She is definitely not a buckskin. Is she part Pygmy? Or full ND? So cute! 😃


She was sold to me as full Nigerian. I saw her parents and they looked purebred to me. She isn't registered though so it wouldn't surprise me at all if she did have some pygmy in her


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm She is for sure Caramel. She has the black on her belly, the stripe down her back, black inside her ears and the darker brown color on the crown of her head. Also her feet have the black with a thin brown line as buckskins have brown with a thin black line on their feet. I was leaning towards buckskin at first because from the colors I knew, she was the closest to that. Something about her feet markings is what first seemed different to me and had me questioning it. Now that I picked her up and see the black on her lower belly I am 100% sure she's caramel and with white as you said. She does not have a cape but her white markings could be making it appear that she does. Thank you so much for your help. I wouldn't have never known her color without the link you provided.


She definitely sounds like a caramel. You're welcome! Glad I could help!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> She was sold to me as full Nigerian. I saw her parents and they looked purebred to me. She isn't registered though so it wouldn't surprise me at all if she did have some pygmy in her


So jealous  what's her name?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Morning Star Farm said:


> @Dandy Hill Farm, yes, especially as even for registered kids, ADGA really doesn't check. But I have always been fascinated by color genetics, so I have spent time studying them. If you scroll down on the KW Farms page and look at the example pictures for the caramel color you will see that none of them have a cape. And when you look at the TX SKYZ page you can see the examples of different types of buckskin capes. Many goats have faint capes, but they still count as capes. I had several like that and they threw mostly true buckskin kids. Buckskin is a very dominant color in the Nigerian breed.


Yes, I agree caramels do not have capes, just like how @AmberRae's doeling doesn't have a cape. The doeling has white which has broke up her caramel making her appear to have a cape, even though she really doesn't. Yes, Buckskins are indeed very common in NDs.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, I agree caramels do not have capes, just like how @AmberRae's doeling doesn't have a cape. The doeling has white which has broke up her caramel making her appear to have a cape, even though she really doesn't. Yes, Buckskins are indeed very common in NDs.


Yes she does appear to have a faint cape (to me atleast) or the appearance of one like you said! Which makes it frustrating to me I'm still trying to learn (as you know )! Thanks ! I look at all the guides and links you've (@Dandy Hill Farm ) posted! It's just harder to tell with some! I've had people call my Cookie broken buckskin which is weird to me!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Yes she does appear to have a faint cape (to me atleast) or the appearance of one like you said! Which makes it frustrating to me I'm still trying to learn (as you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem! Yep, some goats sure do keep us guessing! And yes, (no matter how weird it may seem) your Cookie IS a Buckskin. She just has some white covering it up making her considered a "Broken Buckskin', ' Buckskin with Abundant White', or something along those lines. Let us know if you ever need help with colors/patterns for registration purposes, or just for fun. 😁


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Sorry @AmberRae I go on at times   what's your girls name? How old? I'm assuming bottle baby?


----------



## AmberRae (Apr 1, 2021)

@K.B. I haven't named her yet but I am thinking about Pearl. She is 5 days old and I will be bottle feeding her. I found I prefer bottle fed goats. I am open to any name suggestions. Your little Cookie is so beautiful!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

AmberRae said:


> @K.B. I haven't named her yet but I am thinking about Pearl. She is 5 days old and I will be bottle feeding her. I found I prefer bottle fed goats. I am open to any name suggestions. Your little Cookie is so beautiful!


She looks like she's young! Pearl is adorable!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

You might want to hold off on saying for sure what color she is until she’s older.😉 Some can really change as they grow up and lose or gain new markings. Bambi was a perfect chamoise last year, but now her brown coloring has white ticking and the black stripe down her back has disappeared part of the way down. Leprechaun had a lot of markings when he was a kid. He is solid brown with the white swirl still on his belly area, his legs look the same, and the white cap on his head is just a bit smaller. The rest is solid brown now. He has a hint of the lighter brown in the pic of him that’s more recent, but it’s faded since the last picture of him.

It’s interesting how they grow up! She might get a stripe down her back or even lose her black markings? You never know. Sometimes you can get a better idea what coloring will stay if you look at the parent or grandparents that most resemble your goat.


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

I guess as best as I can when they are kids to predict what they will look like as adults. When they are kids, the markings can REALLY change as they grow.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Do you have pictures of her parents by chance?


----------

